# camera mount



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

seems like this board could use a little activity for the winter time . here is a camera mount i made to slip into my scotty rod holder one day down in florida while the wind was blowing. having access to my granddad's tool shed made things pretty nice .

basically i just used the following: pvc pipe, a wall outlet cover for a cable receptacle, a 1/4" nylon machine screw, a wing nut with a rubber washer, black spray paint, and a green button. 4 hours later i came up with this:




























total cost: $0.39 for the nylon screw

it's nice because i can just throw it in the milk crate or wherever until i need it instead of mounting something permanent.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice job ryan!  you are right, yak forum needs some activity... too bad my yak is sitting under a tarp in my backyard... come on spring!!


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

thats a good idea. How do you take the picture from way up there? (delay shot?) I have been brainstorming on my idea of a battery powered bilge pump for my Sit in kayak. Any thoughts? Maybe two hoses coming from behind the seat sorta like a seadoo.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

my camera has a 10 second timer. i reach foward and hit the button and it leaves plenty of time to get ready. good luck on the bilge pump thing, i'm stumped on that one. what kind of sit-inside is it?

seasalt, i hear ya man. mine is under the tarp for now too. might get out there one day in the next week if weather cooperates.


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

Its an old town preditor 138. But plan on purchasing a cobra in the spring. Just thought the bilge pump would help me out after getting swamped.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

one of my only experiences in a sit-inside was a couple years ago before i bought my own yak. i borrowed my friend's dagger and took it down to florida. one day i was over in mosquito lagoon where the bottom was too muddy to stand outside the yak and take a leak, so i had to try standing up . let's just say i was successful the first time but not the second. the kayak got quite a bit of water inside, but luckily i was only a couple hundred yards from the bank where i had parked the vehicle. slowly but surely i made it back and dried things out...but i can definitely see how a bilge would be nice .


----------



## Russell (Jun 14, 2005)

Try getting swamped in the surf. Its like trying to pull a 500lb. wet cow onto the beach. Wave after wave refills the water you just pumped out it takes at least two grown men to get the water out. That experience alone sold me on a SOT.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

*No photos but my imagination is wandering*

Dub- send some photos to my email - [email protected] - I only got Xs on the board. Sounds cool. I'll probably cut off my thumb, though. 

R
757-289-5136


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

fisherman you got email

careful with the jigsaw ....


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

do you still use this set up after a few years now?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

man i forgot all about that thing. it worked ok for a while, but i quickly got tired of using it. wasnt very versatile.

something like this will do just as much and lots more. best buy has a few models to choose from.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

hmmm, i wonder if that would work better...dont know where i could wrap it around to take pics. i was thinking of buying a ram mount, but as much as i like to take pics of m and the fish, i would also like to have the camera accessible to take scenic or other random shots. hmmmm


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

you can attach those things to just about anything. rod holders, rods, handles, rails (on boats)...or just use it like a normal tripod, but with infinite adjustments for angles. doesnt take but like 5 seconds to set up most of the time. i've yet to find anything better, but let me know if you do.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

is that what you use? got any self takin pics with it?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i have one and still use it occasionally. i tend to keep it with me in case i'm solo and catch a decent fish worth stopping fishing long enough to set up for a self-pic. at first i was worried about how it would hold up to saltwater, but i rarely rinse it off anymore, and it's fine.


----------

